# Hiker says wrong turn in poor weather cost wife her life



## Stephen (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www4.fosters.com/news2004/March2004/March_30/News/reg_nh_0330.04d.asp



			
				Fosters.com said:
			
		

> By THEO EMERY
> 
> Associated Press Writer
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 30, 2004)

So now know the route and can understand some of the previous references.

What I don't understand is ... I thought the Garfield / Skookumchuck junction was already below treeline? I've always been under the impression that the Skookumchuck trail was an excellent escape route and that although it was an accident that they ended up there, that it should have helped them to be on that trail.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 30, 2004)

The junction itself is wide open & above treeline providing great views, especially when coming up after hiking in the tress plus in summer it allows a much less crowded trip up Lafayette.

IMO, it would make a good escape route if you were there already.  From Lafayette summit you do have a couple of scrambles that could be tricky in poor conditions & if icy.  In a white out if you did not know the trail, you would not know that tree cover was no more than a couple of tenth's of a mile away (been only once back in 2001 but from memory, the trees are pretty close to the junction.   In hindsight & in good visibility it's easy to say they should have gone down the Skookumchuck trail, with neither available at the time & tales of other people getting lost in the Pemi when mishaps have happened on F-Ridge, it's understandable they might not want to venture from what they knew into some place they did not know.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Mar 30, 2004)

I echo what Mike has said.

That junction is wide open and very exposed. Although a relatively short distance to be "in the trees"  and even that is relative at the very beginning of the trail, I would assume and this is just an assumption, that they could not pick up any signs of the Skookumchuck trail. Stands to reason they decided to bivy there if this was the case.  Plus it is relatively a flat area where the junction sign is. What I mean by that is…under the conditions they were facing it might seem inviting to bivy in that particular area. Of course again, I’m just making an educated guess.

Again just guessing, but I would guess they burnt a ton of energy just getting from Layfayette to the Skookumchuck/Garfield trail junction in those conditions…and that may have effected some of their decisions. .


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 30, 2004)

The real sad point is that had they progressed further on either of teh two trails into someplace they were unfamilar with (isn't that breaking one of the first rules -don't get further lost) they would have reached treeline fairly quickly.

Other point those of us who plan winter hikes should learn from this is that not only do you have to plan escape routes along your intended hike but also outside of your intended hike, especially if you are not familar with all the trails.  The following examples can be used to demonstate:  (I'm guilty of this too with only small caveat that in most cases I've been many of the trails - except in N presi's where this will be a new lesson for me) 

You plan a hike over Pierce using Mizpah Cut-off, Webster Cliff & C-Path back.  You read your trail description & know that C-path gets back into trees pretty quickly.  In a white out You make a wrong turn on C-Path & head towards Ike.  Trail does go back into some tall scrub for a little while so you might think you are okay until you get near Ike & maybe even get to Ike loop, what is that doing here, oh no, you made a mistake.  DO you take loop, or continue in same direction?  Point is if you are not familar with Whites but just read planned route, you don't know where Ike is.

That may be too simple but here is an example of doing F-Ridge planned as going up Flume Slide & down OBP, you read your guidebook, you know you can get back to the Parkway lots either by backtracking on Flume Slide (not a great idea), Liberty Spring or Falling Waters or by completing your intended hike.  If it's going to be slick, icy & maybe real windy maybe you read about the Osseo trail too as that allows you to not go over any narrow open (small areas but slipping off Flume or Liberty just north of the summit) summits where a gust might send you back bouncing to I-93 although it brings you miles away from your intended destination.

I'd never had read aboout the Skookumchuck trail as an escape route, it's 3/4 of a mile (roughly) beyond where I'm supposed to turn.  I'm not going to read the Garfield Mt. Trail or Gale River, either they are even further beyond my turn.  But if you miss the last turn (weather comes in between Lincoln & Lafayette) &  if you don't know the Skookumchuck trail you may not know where it brings you either.  How far is it above treeline?  You don't know if you have not been or you can't see.   Up until last week reading trail info beyond my planned hike or in the wrong direction seemed like a waste of time.  Not anymore.

Looking back on some of my trips, like a Nov. on Lowes Path, I should know more about the other trails in that area like the Isreal or the Spur, we had great weather but what if that had not been the case?


----------



## cptchris (Mar 30, 2004)

*two simple things*

A compas berring at the summit ,a space blanket .Life & death. Makes me so sad


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hmm, I feel bad for this man, but at the same time I don't think he was prepared enough.  I have been stuck up above tuckermans with really bad weather and got out fine.  People need to be more prepared.  Just like cptchris said, a compass berring and a space blanket was all they needed.  I just hope this brings people to an awareness of the seriousness hiking at times.  Make sure you understand an area, and even if there are well marked trails, bring a map and compass.  Who knows what could happen.  But I'm only 19, so what do I know, right?


----------



## Max (Apr 1, 2004)

Just my opinion, but I would rather go down fighting than spend the time and energy hunkering down.  They were at the hut by 11 AM, a mile to go to the summit.  Even give them 2 hours and that makes it 1 PM.  5 more hours of daylight, the Skookumchuck junction 1/2 mile away, reached at 2 PM?  I would have been fighting to get to treeline somehow, I don't care if it was towards Owl's Head, it still would have been better than a bivouac.  I hate to be critical, but 75 mph winds and near zero visibility...shouldn't be there in that situation in the first place.  It's not like it just "sneaks up" on you.


----------



## coberg (Apr 1, 2004)

Max said:
			
		

> Just my opinion, but I would rather go down fighting than spend the time and energy hunkering down.  They were at the hut by 11 AM, a mile to go to the summit.  Even give them 2 hours and that makes it 1 PM.  5 more hours of daylight, the Skookumchuck junction 1/2 mile away, reached at 2 PM?  I would have been fighting to get to treeline somehow, I don't care if it was towards Owl's Head, it still would have been better than a bivouac.  I hate to be critical, but 75 mph winds and near zero visibility...shouldn't be there in that situation in the first place.  It's not like it just "sneaks up" on you.



Thank Goodness I'm not the only one who feels this way!  Excellent post Max, I agree.  Too often I think we get caught up in the tragedy and forget to find the "lesson learned" - don't put yourself in the deadly situation in the first place!


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2004)

coberg said:
			
		

> Too often I think we get caught up in the tragedy and forget to find the "lesson learned" - don't put yourself in the deadly situation in the first place!


Agreed. Have a look at this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1417

I truly struggle with any notion that Ken made a logical decision to leave his family for a solo backpack in the most isolated area in the White Mountains during the coldest spell in ten years. I don't buy the whole "dying doing what you loved" excuse either, especially when it's a dangerous decision to even make the trip, and when there is a family left behind. I think I state my feelings on it pretty clearly in the initial thread about Ken Holmes shortly after the tragedy:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1013

I still feel it was a selfish choice.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Apr 3, 2004)

I would be curious to know if death excludes people/parties being fined for rescues by F & G. I asked this not to be critical of what happened in the most recent tragedy...but rather as an analytical attempt to learn how best to educate (deter?) more people from making similar mistakes. I know the current tone on BBS are, “there but for the grace of god go I.”, however I do think mistakes were made in this case. Some questions I have in this regard.

What would be the position of F & G, if an accident had happen with any SAR personnel during this particular rescue, in regards to fines?
How strong will F&G’s position be, when a similar incident happens that does not involve death, in terms of accessing fines?  

The last question I think is the most important. I have read several accounts by SAR folks who were there and to me at least the tone was that these two were unprepared for what they faced.

I appreciate the educational experience and thought provoking debate…I think it helps the hiking community access, think and in some ways grieve.

Peace.


----------



## pancho (Apr 3, 2004)

Max:  The urge to push on no-matter-what is a great one, but it can be a mistake.  The most extreme example was of climber on Everest who decided to dig in and ended up being the first to survive a night at whatever altitude he was.  Next morning as the weather cleared, he found himself only a few feet away from a straight drop that would heve meant his end had he continued.  Getting back to New Hampshire and winter, pushing on might mean more exposure and risk of exhaustion, dehydration and the advent of hypothermia, and death.  Hunkering down, conserving energy and warmth with the insulation of a snow cave or even shallow trench can be a life-saver.  Escaping off a ridge in the Whites can often lead to safety, but in other locals or direction it could lead to a steep dangerous fall especially in a white-out with limited visibility. That could be said of Franconia Ridge.  In short, it might be wise to hunker down before one is exhausted, even mildly hypothermic.  Strength and clearer thinking, might lead to a better thought out and constructed emergency shelter.  It is not easy to stop hiking, but doing just that has helped hikers survive unexpected nights out in the Whites.


----------



## Max (Apr 3, 2004)

Pancho, I absolutely agree with all your points.  I know it's second guessing, and hard to say what each of us would have done in the situation.  My only feeling was that since they were on a day hike and not an overnight, that they probably had a limited amount of food, water, and dry clothing to change into, if any.  Without some outside way to warm yourself, you are never going to get any warmer than you are at the present moment.  The first night in the snow cave was commendable, but when they lost track of that and decided to shelter in the open behind some rocks, I think I would have done anything within my power to get to the trees at that point, even if it meant risking a trip into unknown terrain.  The risk they were taking by staying there was deadly as it was.

Max


----------

